# Who would you love to be President? My choice would be.....



## Marty (Mar 16, 2012)

First off, I'm not a political type person and I don't have a special party. But as I see it, I'm not thrilled about anyone who we have to choose from. I'd like more choices. So..... Out of everyone you can think of, who would you really love to see as US President? My first thought of course would be a housewife, someone like me who has a lot of patience and can stretch a dollar and usually keep peace. I think someone with hippie values of make love not war, plus experience with clipping coupons would be wonderful.

But after much thought, I'd like to see JIM BOB DUGGAR as our President! That's right. Laugh if you want, but I'm having trust issues with a lot of our candidates so I thought it would be fun for us all to look outside the box. First of all, old Jim Bob is a successful business man who has no trouble sorting out finances. He's shrewd without being a crook. He is a great manager and obviously can run his household on a budget where no one is lacking for a thing. I could see Jim Bob as a great world peacemaker too. He's nobody's fool, but he has such a lovely way of speaking with others, I'll bet he could keep us out of wars and make friends of the bad guys. He's also as honest a person as you can get. The man is just not capable or able to lie. He is a man of great moral character and conviction. His 19 kids are a testimony to that. And ok, speaking of his 19 kids I guess Planned Parenthood would be out, but you can't have everything. His own kids could set an example of celibacy for many young generations to come. Last but not least, he does have quite a bit of political experience so he would not go in there blind and naive. So my vote for President at this time would be Jim Bob Duggar.

Here's more about Jim Bob if you care to read about him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Bob_Duggar

So who would you all like to see be President?


----------



## andi (Mar 16, 2012)

I think we do have atleast one good option, but doesnt look like we will be taking it, Ron Paul.


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2012)

*If I had a magic wand*:

I could put a lot of my heart behind a Jeb Bush / Marco Rubio ticket. Either order.

Sarah Palin would be a great Secretary of Energy, Charles Krauthammer as Secretaryof State, Rick Perry as a top economic advisor, Newt Gingrich in a key adviser role...

I will put my vote behind whoever gets the Republican nomination. The GOP lines up with how I feel on the political issues most important to me. Those would be the areas of National defense, the economy, and personal responsibility.

Seriously, ABO...


----------



## Genie (Mar 16, 2012)

I would vote for you Marty



if I was an American


----------



## ohmt (Mar 16, 2012)

If Ron Paul were president, I would not have been able to go to college. He is smart and SCARY. No thanks. I'm a Hilary Clinton fan


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2012)

Want to know why College Tuition far, far out paces inflation?


----------



## ohmt (Mar 16, 2012)

Want to know what happens when you get rid of FAFSA and tell people to get private loans from banks instead? People like me who have no one to cosign for them get stuck trying to make it without a college degree. FAFSA doesn't cover all of my tuition, but it covers a large portion so I only have to work 30-40 hrs a week to pay the rest and pay the bills. But, at least I am able to go to college.


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, I'd like to see it. If Uncle Sam didn't make student loans so "easy", college tuition wouldn't out pace inflation by a factor of 3. Can only charge what people (think) they can "afford" to pay. ... and I'm someone who knows how to professionally help families file and qualify for more $$$$$ through FASFA.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

My answer to the original question is ABO.

With what is left in the running as of now I would go with Santorum or Newt. I hate to say which...I tend to jinx them. I was for Herman Cain before most people had even heard of him. Big disappointment but yet I have to admit I was expecting it. I know the "type". A lot of it was manufactured but some of it had to be true. I had high hopes for Newt. I believe his ship is now sinking. So still ABO.

This is not American Idol. How can one not be a political type person? The future of our country is on the line. How can one not have a party affiliation? "You've got to stand for something or you'll fall for anything." That viewpoint is exactly what helped put *this president* in office. Do your homework. People should pull their heads out of the sand. I can respect someone knowing what their party stands for and voting for them even if I disagree with their mindset before I can understand somebody "liking" a candidate just because (generally because they are clueless) or they like something about his physical traits. Recently heard somebody say "we don't want another old white guy." And the one that really makes me get on my soapbox is somebody that votes democrat or republican simply because "my daddy was a (blank), his daddy was a (blank), and his daddy was also so that's why I am a (blank). Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! For crying outloud know where you stand and stand strong.


----------



## bevann (Mar 16, 2012)

Sometimes when I look at the choices I get really discouraged.Which candidate will do the least damage?I just wish the 2 parties would stop fighting each other so much, get together and think about the USA as a whole and work together.Right now not much is getting done due to all the fighting against each other's party.It's just 1 big Blame Game.I really don't think our elected officials in DC have a clue how the rest of the people in this country have to live and are just trying to survive.I get really upset when I see the amount of money we send to everywhere else in the world to save other countries(most of them hate us anyway)and we have kids and adults in this country who don't have enough to eat.something is wrong with this picture.


----------



## Marty (Mar 17, 2012)

_This is not American Idol. How can one not be a political type person? The future of our country is on the line. How can one not have a party affiliation?_

The intent of this thread was to take a light hearted look outside of the box as to whom you would like to see as President out of anyone at all; not necessarily anyone who is involved in politics. Maybe you all have a friend, relative, or favorite actor who you'd like to see hold this office. And many people stand as independants and don't choose sides. Lighten up people! Make it fun.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 17, 2012)

MARTY for President!

She would get my vote!


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2012)

Marty, I'm right there with Vickie and her point is right on. We all just have to realize that today, politics are not and should not be light hearted. We're talking about the people who make decisions about things that insure or jeopardize the American Way of Life. National Security, the economy and personal responsibility are not light hearted matters. In this day and age, we should all realize liberty is precious and potentially fleeting.


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2012)

Minimor said:


> MARTY for President!
> 
> She would get my vote!


I can't say I'm not happy you don't vote in the USA


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 17, 2012)

Marty, I would like to see Johnny Depp as president. Not just because he's a good looking man, but he also seems extremely level headed to me. Not to mention that he must be doing something right with his career since he is still in high demand after 30 years. I can honestly say that if he was president, I would actively pay more attention to politics and I would watch every single presidential debate, public speaking, and campaign. ;-)


----------



## andi (Mar 17, 2012)

Now see for me, ABO ranks right up there with the most frustrating reasoning one would use to pick their president, and the easiest excuse to remain uninformed. It is just as bad as picking someone because you "like" them or they speak in public well. Actually, with the latter, your opinion is somewhat influenced by who you are voting for, not just who you aren’t voting for. ABO just means you have only researched one person, or worse yet, seen some catching bumper stickers, and don't need to even look at the other guys views or plans. The entire idea of ABO is to make the point, this guy [email protected]#c so bad, I don’t care what the other guy is or does, he has my vote. It is a JOKE, not a serious justification, and far from an educated one. 

 I think the biggest way to get people involved and motivated to learn, is to RESPECT them. Not say, ohh, I pity how stupid you are! Don't insult their intelligence by just throwing bumper sticker slogans over and over at them. We can all make informed decisions if given the information. I plan on voting Republican, but darn, the behavior of the party makes me not want to tell anyone, it's downright embarrassing most of the time.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2012)

Marty said:


> _This is not American Idol. How can one not be a political type person? The future of our country is on the line. How can one not have a party affiliation?_
> 
> The intent of this thread was to take a light hearted look outside of the box as to whom you would like to see as President out of anyone at all; not necessarily anyone who is involved in politics. Maybe you all have a friend, relative, or favorite actor who you'd like to see hold this office. And many people stand as independants and don't choose sides. Lighten up people! Make it fun.


I am sorry that I am not able to have a fun or light hearted view on the subject of "Presidency." Sorry if I sounded like I was snapping at you personally Marty. I have much respect for you as a person. I understand that you have admiration for Jim Bob Duggar and agree that he probably would bring a lot (besides children) to the oval office. I actually used to live up in the Springdale area and would see the family on "kids eat free night at AQ Chicken" when they only had a dozen or so. I have friends who are friends with them. Now that their Christian life is on a TV show they get either admiration (from people like you and me) or ridicule from people who totally disagree with their way of life. I cannot believe some of the mean comments that get posted about them when a headline hits about them (and a particular friend of mine.)

I did not see the words "light hearted" in your original post although you did use "fun." So I will play along and name a few that are not on the ballot but that I still would *perhaps like to see as President*. I cannot make it fun though because I am serious so if we stick to your rules I am already disqualified from playing.






Boot Vickie.





My original answer remains *ABO. Here are some others:*

*Rubio (although HIS legality would be challenged)*

*Michelle Malkin (not to be confused with Michelle B)*

*RAND Paul (not to be confused with his dad RON)*

*Mark Levin*

*Louie Gohmert*

*Moon Griffon*

Ok, I am outta this game. Everyone else have FUN!



If you were having fun you would not recognize most of my choices anyway.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 17, 2012)

For fun, Matt Damon


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2012)

For fun... an Ann Coulter / Dennis Miller ticket. Now that would be entertaining and potentially powerful.

Vickie, I *love* Michelle Malkin! She's brilliant and thinks fast as can be.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 17, 2012)

For fun I'd have to pick Ted Nugent...lol


----------



## 2minis4us (Mar 17, 2012)

There is NO ONE who would be a "good" President !! The President is just a figure head, no matter what he/she says or promises there are too many outside factors going on. Democrat, Republican .... makes no difference.


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2012)

2minis4us said:


> There is NO ONE who would be a "good" President !! The President is just a figure head, no matter what he/she says or promises there are too many outside factors going on. Democrat, Republican .... makes no difference.


We wouldn't have had Obamacare shoved down our throats under a Republican administration. Just one of many examples of why I have to disagree with what you've said above.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 18, 2012)

So much for trying to keep it fun - and not just another political soapbox.

So back to what* Marty* intended... FUN.

*Sonya* - Ted Nugent is an inspired choice!! I disagree with almost everything he has said at times - but he says it with passion and he is "enthusiastic" to say the least! He would be great fun!

We could also try... Jon Stewart.


----------



## andi (Mar 18, 2012)

I like the idea of a Paul/Stewart ticket, I think they would balance eachother out, or even, ohh, Paul/Obama. I see them as differing in their ideas, but right in line with their honesty and directness.


----------



## Tab (Mar 21, 2012)

Marty, You sound just like my very wise mom. She has been saying that for years, with a little twist! Put a farm wife in there, she will run the place firmly but fairly!

Agree that we need a much more conservative senate/congress. I did not say Republican, but it wouldn't hurt if we all weren't a little more conservative.

Newt certainly has presidential confidence and Santorum has good values, which tell me he has a firm character. Which also tells me again that he is better than BO. (Something stinks.)

ABO, amen! I seriously think Alfonzo Rachel would make a great president. He has great ideas and is extremely forthright and genuine. Perhaps with Herman Cain as VP. Yeah, I can't help it, I still think he was our best bet. Jim Bob Duggar? I think that is also a great idea. Michelle Duggar would make a very classy first lady. She would be in charge of Education




Give the homeschoolers more freedom, and parents more choice where they are able to send their kids. They have extremely good financial sense to collectively manage money and stay out of debt. This country could use the reform... understatement of the century.

I also like Jill's idea of Sarah Palin for Sec of Energy. Sarah Palin has been painted so wrongly that many see her as a nightmare to conservation. (By mostly City-dwelling liberals). There are just too many out-of-touch politicians. We need to see more down-to-earth people. Our unfortunate weakness is that we are the "nice" party, constantly taking baseless attacks so brutally but instead of giving it right back we sometimes roll over. It is a sign of weakness. We do need to spend less time defending ourselves from the attacks and more time standing our ground. I really appreciate that about Jill, she stands her ground!


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2012)

Tab, I love Alfonzo Rachel


----------



## Miniv (Mar 22, 2012)

I think Alfonzo Rachel is a kick!



Others that I like and hope to see more of in the future are Marco Rubio, Rand Paul, and Paul Ryan.


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 25, 2012)

I have NO idea who this Dugger person is y'all are talking about. If this is supposed to be a "light-hearted" response, then I agree with those who mentioned Ted Nugent! Yeeeehaw! I could also see someone in there like Sheriff Joe Arpaio!

But if we are being serious, my first choice has always been Ron Paul. He's the only person who truly KNOWS and respects the Constitution and doesn't kiss anyone's butt in order to win votes. He tells the truth, he has no political baggage, and he's got no skeletons in his closet, and he's the ONLY one who has the sense to keep pushing for an audit of the Fed.

Since he doesn't have a prayer, though, I'm with Romney. I would not vote for Santorum because he said the other day that Obama would be a better choice as President than Romney. So what the heck kind of *conservative* would ever say anything that stupid?

And Gingrich hit the skids when he said last month that if Romney got the nomination he wouldn't vote for him. So here we have Santorum and Gingrich, two REPUBLICANS, acting like doltish fools and saying they wouldn't vote for another Republican if THEY weren't the ones to receive the nomination? How's *that" for loyalty to their party! Just leads me to believe that's the same kind of loyalty they'd show if they actually became POTUS. A pox on both of them!


----------



## Carriage (Mar 26, 2012)

"But if we are being serious, my first choice has always been Ron Paul. He's the only person who truly KNOWS and respects the Constitution and doesn't kiss anyone's butt in order to win votes. He tells the truth, he has no political baggage, and he's got no skeletons in his closet, and he's the ONLY one who has the sense to keep pushing for an audit of the Fed.

Since he doesn't have a prayer, though, I'm with Romney. I would not vote for Santorum because he said the other day that Obama would be a better choice as President than Romney. So what the heck kind of *conservative* would ever say anything that stupid? "

Please reconsider Wee, You have made your selection on the only relevant reason one can, well if they are intellectually honest.

Because intellectual honesty IS a spiritual issue, it becomes easy to make an honest choice irregardless what others may do or say.

The bankers money is behind Romney and the vote is manipulated to him as well. He is the bankers choice. I will not be swayed by the programming so evident in trying to get the populace to vote for their slavery. As I took the same oath, I can't.

Rather I would like you to consider standing your ground and vote prayerfully for the man who WILL live up to his oath as he always has.

As the differences would be slim twixt "left" and "right" at best, why not?

As an aside, I have been finding it more and more curious that to date we have, a Mormon, not one, but two, opus dia Catholics and a Baptist running. Yet, the most honest, the most Constitutionally perfect and the most Christian gentleman is the one scorned, lied about, stolen from, object of ignorant ridicule and media ignored man running. The modern day Pharisee is alive and well.

As he has all the right enemies, he MUST be the right guy.

"As for me and my house......"

Bb


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 27, 2012)

Carriage said:


> Please reconsider Wee, You have made your selection on the only relevant reason one can, well if they are intellectually honest. Because intellectual honesty IS a spiritual issue, it becomes easy to make an honest choice irregardless what others may do or say. The bankers money is behind Romney and the vote is manipulated to him as well. He is the bankers choice. I will not be swayed by the programming so evident in trying to get the populace to vote for their slavery. As I took the same oath, I can't. Rather I would like you to consider standing your ground and vote prayerfully for the man who WILL live up to his oath as he always has.


Well, let me say this: Last time RP ran I contributed to his campaign and was the only person for miles around with a big Ron Paul sign in my yard.

Next week when we have our primary here in Wisconsin I will cast my vote for Ron Paul. However, he simply will not get enough votes to get the nomination to run against Obama, and in that case I am hoping Romney gets the nomination.

I don't understand what you mean by "voting prayerfully."


----------



## Shari (Mar 27, 2012)

Morgan Freeman, man has a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## Shari (Mar 27, 2012)

How about this, before any Congress, Senator or Pres, man or Women can get that posh well paying job. They must serve 8 years in the Military, Active duty Enlisted, front line, no special treatment, they Must live off their Enlisted pay and only be allow Military medical.

Right now, they are just a bunch of rich, out of touch with the rest of the US, panty wastes

There is no Dem no Rep.... just a bunch of greedy people out for their own gain, and to heck with the rest of the population.


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 27, 2012)

Shari said:


> How about this, before any Congress, Senator or Pres, man or Women can get that posh well paying job. They must serve 8 years in the Military, Active duty Enlisted, front line, no special treatment, they Must live off their Enlisted pay and only be allow Military medical. Right now, they are just a bunch of rich, out of touch with the rest of the US, panty wastes There is no Dem no Rep.... just a bunch of greedy people out for their own gain, and to heck with the rest of the population.


I'm with you on the military service! It's always ticked me off that we can elect presidents who become the "Commanders in Chief" of our military forces, and can send our young mena nd women overseas to die, when they don't have a CLUE as to what it's like! How can we make a person Commander in Chief when he has ZERO EXPERIENCE in that field???


----------



## Carriage (Mar 28, 2012)

"I don't understand what you mean by "voting prayerfully."

Was somewhat of a play on your phrase "He doesn't have a "prayer" of a chance.

Two points of distinction here to be noted. Always start with questions.

Could it be that one (of many) reasons that "he doesn't stand prayer of a chance" , is that otherwise intelligent people compromise and don't stand behind him no matter what?

Who says he doesn't "stand a chance"? No I'm not referring to the mantra crowd. But who ORIGINALLY said he doesn't stand a chance? How and why do they know this? Why do they say this every time an election cycle comes around?

If you don't ask the obvious questions and then seek to answer those questions with a preponderance of evidence at least, you will never arrive at the truth.

As I am "casting pearls" again, I leave you "conservatives" with this,

Yesterday as I was traveling down to pick up a batch from paint, I happened to look off to my right to a farmers field. I saw a sign for "McCain/ Palin. An immediate understanding overtook me and I smiled for I understood the meaning of the sign.The sign meant, "You are being offered the very same worthless type of candidate this time too. Do you remember?" (I suspect the sign was erected as a reminder from a Paul supporter.)

AND you are being given the VERY same worthless reasons why you simply MUST vote for the worthless AND destructive candidate.

One would think that after using the very identical rhetoric EVERY election cycle that otherwise intelligent folk would see through it. Especially after watching both parties destroy their country and steal every vestige of Liberty our founding fathers died to secure to us.

If you fail to fight for Liberty, you will NEVER have Liberty. It is just sad that those of us who cherish Liberty are drug along by those so gleeful to give it up. But history dictates that this is the way of things.

Now, off to my work that I love,

Bb


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 28, 2012)

IMO when Marty started this thread she intended for us to have fun with it, so I'm going to have some fun. I nominate: Jeff Durham, he already has a cabinet full of dummies, that include a grumpy old man and a dead terriorist! HAHA!


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> IMO when Marty started this thread she intended for us to have fun with it, so I'm going to have some fun. I nominate: Jeff Durham, he already has a cabinet full of dummies, that include a grumpy old man and a dead terriorist! HAHA!


Well, I think when some of us posted, we intended to try and bring some sense into the discussion... Not like it's a serious issue -- just the direction of our Nation


----------



## Shari (Mar 28, 2012)

OK.... Betty White for Pres!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh Sheri, that is priceless, I know I've already nominated someone but I'll second Betty White! She would be great for us animal people.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 28, 2012)

Where's the "like" button when you need it? I too would vote for Bette White!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well Jill, I was trying to have fun, and make light. I take my civic duty very serious, and have been voting since I was of age. I was also raised in D.C and met many a politician, most of them I didn't care for. I vote for the best person, not just on party lines and have actually crossed lines before. I was NOT poking fun at anyone for their opinion, I believe everyone is entitled to their opinion even if it disagrees with mine. Makes people more interesting. Since I'm Cherokee I realize my people havn't always had the right to vote, so I encourage my children and other I meet to take advantage of this prized right.



Back at you!


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, sounds like we agree, River


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't read all the responses, but what I wouldn't give for a president like Reagan! Passion, panache,integrity,and Kahunas!!!!!!


----------



## kales (Mar 30, 2012)

I think Ellen should be president! Lol! Everyone loves Ellen!! Think of the dancing she would do!


----------



## REO (Mar 31, 2012)

George Carlin


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh, he was awesome, Robin!!!!


----------



## Shari (Mar 31, 2012)

Betty White, George Carlin, Ellen... LOL won't that be a great Gov!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 31, 2012)

There is only one problem, George Carlin passed away last year. The rest sound OK!


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey, maybe they could even make room for Ralphie May?!?! I love his perspective on "politically correct". Maybe even Biden could stay on with that proposed lineup because he provides a good amount of comic relief


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> There is only one problem, George Carlin passed away last year. The rest sound OK!


Yes, unfortunately



Actually several years ago but it doesn't seem that long



http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=95783


----------



## Shari (Mar 31, 2012)

OK.. he can come back as a Zombie....

(Honestly forgot, think I am getting old... LOL)


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh man, now that would be cool! Zombies make everything more interesting





... If The Walking Dead came on each day, I'd watch it each day. Can't get enough!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 31, 2012)

Jill said:


> If The Walking Dead came on each day, I'd watch it each day. Can't get enough!!!


I SOOOOO agree!


----------



## REO (Mar 31, 2012)

If this thread HAS to be only for fun, I still pick George Carlin.

Even as a zombie, he'd ........ *deleted because this is supposed to be a "fun" thread*


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 31, 2012)

Jill said:


> Hey, maybe they could even make room for Ralphie May?!?! I love his perspective on "politically correct". Maybe even Biden could stay on with that proposed lineup because he provides a good amount of comic relief


Ok, Jill. I said I was outta here earlier but now I have to



at your comic relief comment about Biden. Now that's funny! I don't care who you are...gitterdone. Duh. If only I had nominated Larry the Cable Guy he could add some sophistication.


----------

